

New Clues - sinak
http://cluetrain.com/newclues

======
tokenadult
Thanks for sharing this. I often shared the original Cluetrain Manifesto[1] in
the early days of people developing websites to promote a business or a cause,
and it's still important to think about two-way conversations over just
building a soapbox for one's own point of view. But, yes, now as the authors
of the Cluetrain Manifesto look back on how online communication has
developed, we all realize that there is a greater danger from eavesdroppers
than most authors (other than Clifford Stoll) wrote about at first.

[1] [http://cluetrain.com/](http://cluetrain.com/)

